
Tell HN: So suddenly HN is fixed size and way too small? - erikb
Not sure about other people,but today the zoom suddenly doesn&#x27;t work anymore. And the default size is way too small. Hope someone from the devs notices this.
======
cimmanom
Working fine for me on mobile safari. Sometimes someone will post a long
headline that doesn’t wrap, which makes the list pages miserable to browse
until you click “hide” under the offending post.

------
detaro
> _Please don 't post on HN to ask or tell us something. Instead, please send
> it to hn@ycombinator.com_

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
whitef0x
(Browser) zoom works for me. What browser are you using?

